# Do I want a MTB?



## wilko (13 Mar 2013)

I have a Marin Palisades Trail that's about 15 years old and I think it's about time I replaced it with something a bit more up to date. I'm 60 years old and looking for something with reasonable off road capabilities, so that I can use it on towpaths, tracks etc as well as on the road. I've seen good reports about the Halfords bikes, Carrera Kraken and Voodoo Hoodoo. My budget is around £500. Would these bikes suit, any other recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Mar 2013)

Why replace it? If you are at all competent as a cycle mechanic you can upgrade to a far better bike by buying a new, modern groupset and wheels. If you like the bike then this could be the way to go and if you don't fancy doing the work yourself then talk to a bike shop and see what it might cost for them to supply and fit the bits you want (this will inevitably cost more as you will be paying labour and a higher price for the bits than internet sourced gear).

My MTB is 20 next year but I have no thoughts of retiring it and this summer will probably undertake a full-on update, it still kicks ass out on the trails!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2013)

You have a nice bike upgrade


----------



## Star Strider (13 Mar 2013)

The question is - is the Marin disc compatible. While you can get a dic converter to fit rack eyes and you could always fit a rigid disc fork it bumps up the refurb price if you want to go down the disc route and you will stuggle to find a short travel sus fork if that is what you plan on.

I would be tempted to go for an entire new bike and retask the Marin as a rigid commuter, or keep the Marin as close as possible to it's original format with NOS and ebay parts rather than trying to make it into something it is not.

Having the choice between a rigid hardatail you can rack up and a modern hardtail with more front end bounce and better braking would give you a very flexable stable. You are looking at two very different generations of bikes that do different things.


----------



## Venod (13 Mar 2013)

Looks like you want something like this.

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/...l-bike-2012-sale?source=webgains&siteid=52618


----------



## Star Strider (13 Mar 2013)

For 500 I would get the Decathlon Rockrider

http://www.btwin.com/en/cross-country-mtb/9127-81-2012.html


----------



## Crackle (13 Mar 2013)

What do you mean by tracks?

I think the Palisades is a similar bike to my Bear Valley which is the same age. They tended to a low slung front end and a quite stretched position, modern bikes will have a more upright position but probably similar geometry, the Marins were all well sorted and capable, still are.

In terms of capability it will be fine for towpaths and bridleways and even some built trails, I still use mine for that.

Like you though I hanker for a modern bike but for 500 quid the big compromise will be suspension. I'd seriously consider 2nd hand. Some good bargains come up on here if you're prepared to wait but the two you mentioned do get good reviews


----------



## Venod (13 Mar 2013)

Star Strider said:


> For 500 I would get the Decathlon Rockrider
> 
> Looks like a good buy to me


----------



## wilko (13 Mar 2013)

Star Strider said:


> For 500 I would get the Decathlon Rockrider
> 
> http://www.btwin.com/en/cross-country-mtb/9127-81-2012.html


 
Hmmm that does look very good, but I can get this for less money!! http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_810647_langId_-1_categoryId_165499 food for thought


----------



## User16625 (13 Mar 2013)

Star Strider said:


> The question is - is the Marin disc compatible. While you can get a dic converter to fit rack eyes and you could always fit a rigid disc fork it bumps up the refurb price if you want to go down the disc route and you will stuggle to find a short travel sus fork if that is what you plan on.
> 
> I would be tempted to go for an entire new bike and retask the Marin as a rigid commuter, or keep the Marin as close as possible to it's original format with NOS and ebay parts rather than trying to make it into something it is not.
> 
> Having the choice between a rigid hardatail you can rack up and a modern hardtail with more front end bounce and better braking would give you a very flexable stable. You are looking at two very different generations of bikes that do different things.


 
Your not seriously suggesting he should try using NOS on a bicycle lol! 

To OP, its good to see people your age still getting out and about on 2 wheels. Sure as hell beats the bus dont it


----------



## Cubist (13 Mar 2013)

wilko said:


> Hmmm that does look very good, but I can get this for less money!! http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_810647_langId_-1_categoryId_165499 food for thought


Both bikes will do all you want, but given the choice it would be the rockrider every time
it has far better components at every level, and weighs a full kilo less. That males a helluva difference. You don't need 120mm forks for what you describe, but the rockshox on the rockrider will outperform the suntour in most aspects, esp damping. If you can affords the extra itw worth every penny.


----------



## wilko (13 Mar 2013)

Cubist said:


> Both bikes will do all you want, but given the choice it would be the rockrider every time
> it has far better components at every level, and weighs a full kilo less. That males a helluva difference. You don't need 120mm forks for what you describe, but the rockshox on the rockrider will outperform the suntour in most aspects, esp damping. If you can affords the extra itw worth every penny.


 Just that small matter of an extra £120!! Is the Rockrider *that* much better?


----------



## wilko (13 Mar 2013)

Just to throw something else into the mix. What's the view on this. http://www.evanscycles.com/products...port-disc-2013-mountain-bike-ec040961#reviews


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2013)

My 1st 'decent' bike was a Hardrock.. 3000 tracked miles on it and every one brought a smile to my face!!


----------



## Venod (13 Mar 2013)

If I was buying I would go for the Decathalon Rockrider, for the money the spec is fantastic the Rockshock Forks are a league above the Suntour, the Sram gear system is spot on the chain set is ok and the Avid Brakes good, most bikes with this spec will cost you a good £200 pound more.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2013)

wilko said:


> Just that small matter of an extra £120!! Is the Rockrider *that* much better?


I'd say it is about £175 - £225 better. Making it something of a bargain.


----------



## Cubist (14 Mar 2013)

wilko said:


> Just that small matter of an extra £120!! Is the Rockrider *that* much better?


Yes, without doubt. Many bikes at this price point have heavy, square taper style cranksets, whereas the Rockrider has a Deore Hollowtech. Much easier to maintain and set up.

The fork is the next big deal maker for me. Rockshox Sektor forks are to be found on £600-800 bikes. They are a supple coil sprung fork with rebound damping. The Suntour fork on the Halfords bike is competent at best, but reviews suggest it isn't anywhere near as adjustable as it makes out, and you'd have to work very hard to get anything like the full range of travel from it. 

Drivetrain on the Rockrider is a league above that on the Carrera. SRAM X7 is to be found on mid-level bikes, and again, is slicker and lighter than the very basic stuff on the Carrera. 

Brakes, well, both are basic, and I'm not an Avid fan, but set up well the Avids on the Rockrider will stop you competently. Nothing wrong with the Clarks on the Carrera.

Wheels, probably not much to choose from, and finishing kit on both is own brand basic but competent stuff, but the Rockrider comes with clipless pedals, a nice touch.


----------



## wilko (14 Mar 2013)

Ok, you've convinced me that the Decathlon Rockrider is the best bang for buck, however is there such a thing as being over spec'd? One thing that has been overlooked I feel, is my total incompetence and I'm thinking I would never do this bike justice! Pootling along towpaths and maybe forest tracks etc I don't think will push this bike's capabilities. Does this matter?


----------



## lukesdad (14 Mar 2013)

Oi Cubist  There is nothing wrong with square drive cranksets, the BBs are bullet proof,and my Middleburn is a work of art ! Plus ive just picked up a nice Coda for 99p of the 'Bay' including chainrings.


----------



## Cubist (14 Mar 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Oi Cubist  There is nothing wrong with square drive cranksets, the BBs are bullet proof,and my Middleburn is a work of art ! Plus ive just picked up a nice Coda for 99p of the 'Bay' including chainrings.


I think we can all concede that Middleburn and Alivio/Acera are worlds apart! I have come to the conclusion that outboard BB vulnerability simply means that you get aftermarket and treat the bearings as annual consumables. 

99p? Where's my jealous smiley when you want one?


----------



## Cubist (14 Mar 2013)

wilko said:


> Ok, you've convinced me that the Decathlon Rockrider is the best bang for buck, however is there such a thing as being over spec'd? One thing that has been overlooked I feel, is my total incompetence and I'm thinking I would never do this bike justice! Pootling along towpaths and maybe forest tracks etc I don't think will push this bike's capabilities. Does this matter?


No. It simply means you won't have to put up with overweight components. The bike will do all you ask of it, and you never know, you may well be tempted into some more adventurous routes, and with the Rockrider you'll never be hampered. As for doing the bike justice, were you to be contemplating a £4,000 carbon 8 inch travel behemoth, we may have had to talk you round. As it is, you are getting excellent bang for your buck right at entry level money.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2013)

tbh i don't think tow paths and fire roads will push your existing bikes capabilities either. you don't need a new mtb for that type of riding. the question is how much do you _want_ one.

the man has an itch and i'm not gonna say don't scratch it.


----------



## wilko (14 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> tbh i don't think tow paths and fire roads will push your existing bikes capabilities either. you don't need a new mtb for that type of riding. the question is how much do you _want_ one.
> .


 
This makes sense and although I would love to have a new mbt my existing Marin will probably do the job. So.I'm going to take it in to my LBS, have it serviced and have a chat with them about what might need to be upgraded and how much it would cost. If it turns out to be expensive, I will probably just go and scratch my itch and shell out for a new bike. Thanks all for your input it's certainly given me food for thought.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2013)

wilko said:


> This makes sense and although I would love to have a new mbt my existing Marin will probably do the job. So.I'm going to take it in to my LBS, have it serviced and have a chat with them about what might need to be upgraded and how much it would cost. If it turns out to be expensive, I will probably just go and scratch my itch and shell out for a new bike. Thanks all for your input it's certainly given me food for thought.


Please. PLEASE. Don't put new modern parts on an otherwise original 90's mtb. Sell it to a retrobiker. Like me. (except I only buy old Kona's) So someone on www.retrobike.co.uk


----------



## wilko (14 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Please. PLEASE. Don't put new modern parts on an otherwise original 90's mtb. Sell it to a retrobiker. Like me. (except I only buy old Kona's) So someone on www.retrobike.co.uk


Just found my original receipt for the bike and it's not quite as old as I thought. The sale is dated 12/05/01, so it's actually 13 years old!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2013)

wilko said:


> Just found my original receipt for the bike and it's not quite as old as I thought. The sale is dated 12/05/01, so it's actually 13 years old!!


oh it's a noughties model. a piece of junk. sling it in a skip and buy a new bike. (joking)


----------



## wilko (14 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> oh it's a noughties model. a piece of junk. sling it in a skip and buy a new bike. (joking)


Ok to upgrade it then?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2013)

wilko said:


> Ok to upgrade it then?


sure. wreck it. of no interest to anyone but you 

seriously I'd be wary of upgrades getting all a bit spendy so your chat down the lbs plan has legs


----------



## lukesdad (14 Mar 2013)

Upgrade with fleabay cheap as chips.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Mar 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Upgrade with fleabay cheap as chips.


only if we know what we are doing/buying though.


----------



## wilko (15 Mar 2013)

Well, I certainly don't know what I'm doing!! Put my Marin in for a service today, it seems it's not in bad shape at all considering it's been neglected for about 10 years or so. Even the chain, which is original, is not too shabby. However I did look at a Spesh Hardrock Sport Disc that they had in stock. Loved it!! Seriously thinking of shelling out for that!.


----------



## Star Strider (17 Mar 2013)

Why the Spesh over the Decathlon?

To be blunt the fork on the Spesh is a bit pants and will top out, the Spesh own brand hubs are a bit shonky and the chainset is a pinned together made of cheese job.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Mar 2013)

Star Strider said:


> To be blunt the fork on the Spesh is a bit pants and will top out, the Spesh own brand hubs are a bit shonky and the chainset is a pinned together made of cheese job.


Is that a fact? Hmmmm.....


----------



## wilko (17 Mar 2013)

Star Strider said:


> Why the Spesh over the Decathlon?
> 
> To be blunt the fork on the Spesh is a bit pants and will top out, the Spesh own brand hubs are a bit shonky and the chainset is a pinned together made of cheese job.


 
Ok. I understand that the Decathlon is a top piece of kit, but I'm going with the Spesh because I'm buying from my lbs and I have a long standing relationship with them, as opposed to buying blind from the internet. I know if anything went wrong, they would sort it for me. I have seen and ridden the Spesh, it's a 29er which I like and it suits me. If I get to the stage where the Spesh can't cope with what I'm doing, which I doubt, I will think again.


----------



## Star Strider (18 Mar 2013)

You could always go into Decathlon and look.

And yes the Spesh is much lower Spec, just for the benefit of Mr Collins.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2013)

Star Strider said:


> You could always go into Decathlon and look.
> 
> And yes* the Spesh is much lower Spe*c, just for the benefit of Mr Collins.


But that dear Star Strider is not what you said. Even if it was well it's like this you see, something may be of a lower spec than another thing and yet still be perfectly capable of performing its role more than adequately no? Else we'd all have to ride XTR, or equivalent, spec'd bikes surely)

To describe Spesh hubs as shonky, whatever that means, and the chainset as made of cheese is simply to invite ridicule. The Hardrock Sport Disc has a chainset which is bolted together as per usual.


----------



## Star Strider (18 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> But that dear Star Strider is not what you said. Even if it was well it's like this you see, something may be of a lower spec than another thing and yet still be perfectly capable of performing its role more than adequately no? Else we'd all have to ride XTR, or equivalent, spec'd bikes surely)
> 
> To describe Spesh hubs as shonky, whatever that means, and the chainset as made of cheese is simply to invite ridicule. The Hardrock Sport Disc has a chainset which is bolted together as per usual.


My mate has a 29er with the same fork, it tops out.

Pinned together chansets never last well and Spesh generic freehubs are problematic.

I would not drop £500 on an 8 speed bike that's going to need an upgrade in the first year, there are better buys.


----------



## Cubist (18 Mar 2013)

But the OP has already said why he likes the Spesh. I don't know what sort of riding you do, and its very likely that you would need to upgrade to keep up with your riding, but the OP has told us he is in his sixties and wants to ride towpaths and the odd bridleway. The spesh'll do that for and with him, and he has the benefit of a familiar lbs behind him. I wouldn't choose the bike for my purposes, by thank god for diversity.


----------



## Cubist (18 Mar 2013)

Does your mate's XCR fork top out on towpaths by the way?


----------



## Star Strider (18 Mar 2013)

You haven't seen the state of our un-engineered towpaths!


----------

